# howto installazione su portatile

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

dovrei installare una gentoo sul portatile di un mio amico, sarebbe la mia prima installazione di linux su un laptop, percui ho come dire "paura" nel non riuscire a far andare al 100% tutte le funzionalita'.

Il portatile e' un centrino. Esiste una guida howto tip qualsiasi cosa che mi dia degli input in modo da far andare tutte le belle cose come il suspend, cpuscaling e compagnia bella, non vorrei che la batteria gli duri 2 secondi senza alimentazione.  :Very Happy: 

Grazie

----------

## Luca89

nella documentazione gentoo c'è una guida al risparmio energetico.

----------

## FreeManAtomic

E' per quanto riguarda Bluthooth, WiFi? Il lettore universale di MemoryCard, come viene visto da linux?

Lo so probabilmente sto facendo domande da pirlotto, ma non vorrei fare la figura di escremento e fargli pronunciare le parole ma con linux non funziona na sega!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

fai 'na cosa: usa genkernel, cosi' per il riconoscimento periferiche sei a posto.

Per centrino e bluetooth, non c'e' problema, basta seguire le guide apposite.

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> E' per quanto riguarda Bluthooth, WiFi? Il lettore universale di MemoryCard, come viene visto da linux?
> 
> Lo so probabilmente sto facendo domande da pirlotto, ma non vorrei fare la figura di escremento e fargli pronunciare le parole ma con linux non funziona na sega! 

 

Wifi non so perchè non lo uso sul mio portatile.

Bluetooth mi funziona benissimo con kdebluetooth (e le sue dipendenze).

Il mio lettore universale di memory card non è supportato, ma FORSE qualche chipset con linux va.

Il problema più grande che ho avuto è stato con ACPI prima di scoprire sul forum che il problema era la versione di gentoo kernel (dovevo usare per forza gentoo-sources-2.6.14 fino all'avvento dell'ultimo stabile della serie 2.6.16)...

Inoltre avere un amd64 crea problemi di pacchetti non compilabili, plugins scritti solo per x86... per non parlare dello sbattimento per far funzionare la scheda video ATI...

Ce n'è di cose che possono andar storte, ma il forum e la rete saranno tuoi alleati.

Ora sul mio portatile TUTTO quello di cui ho bisogno funziona alla meraviglia.

Good luck.

Andrea

----------

## Nuitari

c'era anche un sito che riuniva le installazioni linux sui vari laptop ma non ricordo quale...

comunque io col mio non ho avuto nessun problema, uniche cose la scheda video ati integrata igp 345 (me pare), che comunque va quasi decentemente (anche se ammetto con windows va meglio ma quelli son i driver ati).

per il bluetooth, la gestione energetica ci son le guide sul sito, per il wireless io uso i driver ndiswrapper con la schedina pcmcia.

Unica cosa che non ho sistemato è il lettore di schedine di memoria tflash, ma siccome digerisce solo le sony e non lo uso mai non l'ho sistemato  :Smile: 

quindi tranquillo, google e wikipedia sono tuoi amici  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

io direi di iniziare qui a vedere se qualcuno ha già fatto il lavoro per te  :Wink: 

..poi cmq se sei insicuro su cosa possa funzionare e cosa no, ti consiglio di bootare con 1 liveCD e dare un lspci e lsusb, ti tiri giù le informazioni e poi googli un pò in giro..

..In base alla tua esperienza poi ci metterai poco o tanto a far funzionare tutto.. cmq prima o poi (come nel mio caso  :Razz:  ) riuscirai a far funzionare tutto e sarai soddisfatto  :Wink: 

byez

----------

## otaku

l'unica rogna è il lettore di memory card, per il resto oramai è +/- tutto standard sui laptop

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> l'unica rogna è il lettore di memory card, per il resto oramai è +/- tutto standard sui laptop

 

Si, hanno tirato fuori anche  i driver wifi per le schede che erano + esoteriche e se uno rimane senza speranze puo' provare ndiswrapper, la rogna probabilmente sara per l'appunto il lettore interno di schede, quello va o non va.

Fede

----------

## u238

e anche la webcam  :Razz:  (asus a6km)

per il lettore di schede sinceramente non mi importa dato che non le uso  :Razz: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, presto iniziero l'installazione... Spero di far andare tutto.

Per il BT una volta configurato e' abbastanza UserFriendly? Oppure richiede la console? Il mio amico non e' troppo smaliziato.

----------

## u238

con il pacchetto kdebluetooth è tutto super-user-friendly, c'è 1 interfaccia per ogni cosa, tranquillo  :Wink: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *u238 wrote:*   

> con il pacchetto kdebluetooth è tutto super-user-friendly, c'è 1 interfaccia per ogni cosa, tranquillo 

 

lo chiedo perche sulla guida che ho visto, si fa molto riferimento alla console!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

la console è solo per l'installazione e le impostazioni, dopo fai tutto da gui volendo  :Smile: 

tranquillo è veramente semplice (almeno fino al trasferimento di file pc-cellulare cellulare-pc)

poi se vuoi anche fare le pan o altre cose lì non ci metto parola perchè non mi vanno a me  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   E' per quanto riguarda Bluthooth, WiFi? Il lettore universale di MemoryCard, come viene visto da linux?
> 
> Lo so probabilmente sto facendo domande da pirlotto, ma non vorrei fare la figura di escremento e fargli pronunciare le parole ma con linux non funziona na sega!  
> 
> Wifi non so perchè non lo uso sul mio portatile.
> ...

 

EDIT: ora - non da ora - mi funziona tutto: ATI, suspend, lettore memory card (le SD, le sole che uso).

----------

## ^Stefano^

io ho un compaq presario dv6000 e funziona tutto, compreso il lettore di memoricard. ti passo un link che può esserti utile

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

metti una live sul laptop del tuo amico e dai un lspci -n poi incolli il risultato su quella pagina e vedi cosa ti torna.

io ho installato poche settimane fa ubuntù su un centrino di un amica e l'hardware è stato riconosciuto _tutto_ in automatico, quindi non credo avrai problemi con gentoo.

----------

## skypjack

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> dovrei installare una gentoo sul portatile di un mio amico, sarebbe la mia prima installazione di linux su un laptop, percui ho come dire "paura" nel non riuscire a far andare al 100% tutte le funzionalita'.
> 
> Il portatile e' un centrino. Esiste una guida howto tip qualsiasi cosa che mi dia degli input in modo da far andare tutte le belle cose come il suspend, cpuscaling e compagnia bella, non vorrei che la batteria gli duri 2 secondi senza alimentazione. 
> ...

 

Scusa se te lo dico, ma una persona che chiede ad un altro di installare GNU/Linux sul suo portatile non è un grande intenditore, mi pare evidente, ma forse ha voglia di provare e gli va riconosciuto. D'altro canto, anche tu, se questa è la tua prima installazione di sistemi GNU/Linux, suppongo non abbia chissà quale esperienza, come tutti qua quando abbiamo cominciato.

Ora, fai due più due, IMHO, non so se sia la soluzione migliore!!

Poi, ben lieto di aiutare e accompagnare in questa avventura, ma forse dovreste iniziare a percorrere una via più semplice, per iniziare.

GNU/Linux Gentoo è una distro fantastica che, ad oggi, non abbandonerei per niente al mondo, ma è innegabile che non risulta proprio user-friendly per un novellino ma la vedo più adatta a persone con un minimo di esperienza. Anche per il tuo amico, si troverebbe forse in difficoltà in molte situazioni.

Poi, ripeto, benvenuto fra noi e felice di darti mano!! Ci mancherebbe, volevo solo darti la mia opinione...

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho iniziato Linux con Gentoo e sono sopravvissuto (anche se la qualifica di  Guru è dovuto alle domande che fo sul forum più che ad una reale guru-ità).

Non è così difficile come dici per un novizio.

Qui e nella doc cè tutto.

W la GENTOO!!   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

No, ci mancherebbe, volevo solo dire che se uno arriva a chiedere ad un amico per farsi installare la Gentoo sul portatile, credo che avrà molti problemi in futuro, tutto qua.

Poi, ci mancherebbe, felice che la nostra distro prenda piede e si faccia strada!!  :Wink: 

E felice di aiutare, chiunque ha e avrà bisogno...

Concordo: Happy Gentoo a tutti!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Mi hai frainteso/mi son spiegato male, dico solo che Gentoo NON è così difficile.

Vero è che se uno non si vuole sbattere NON potrà mai mantenere/aggiornare la nostra amata distro.

Ma non avrà la voglia/forza nemmeno di seguire la propria distro indipendentemente da quale scelga.

Se vuole imparare Gentoo è l'ideale.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Se vuole imparare Gentoo è l'ideale.  

 

Mi trovi pienamente d'accordo!!!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Se vuole imparare Gentoo è l'ideale.   
> 
> Mi trovi pienamente d'accordo!!!!

 

Sono portage addict!   :Razz: 

----------

